# Share prices & Scotland Independence?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

If Scotland get the 'Yes' vote, how likely is this to affect share prices?

I have a few shares in Lloyds Bank, TSB, Royal Bank of Scotland & Taylor Wimpey (house builders). Overall I'm in profit with them but Ive been wondering whether to sell them all now just incase a Yes vote makes share prices fall for a while. Im guessing TW will own land in Scotland, and its surprising how the simplest of things can effect share prices.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nobody really knows. Is about the best answer you'll get.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would guess it may make the markets dip, as they will be unsure of what will be affected. Just a guess tho


----------

